# New outdoor setup



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Here is a photo of the setup in near completion. 
The reservoir is not in the photo.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's cool. How're you going to be lighting it and what other technical stuff can you give us?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

I will be using natural daylight. A 300 gph pump will be use to circulate the water. I am not sure if it will generate enough power until I put it to the test.

Water is pump to the pipe on the top and distribute through the 4 bars going into the tub. 

From the tub, water will overflow back in to the reservior. Think of it as a central filtration system. The difference is the way water will be distribute to the plants in the tub. 

It is in the experimental stage of water distribution. The purpose is to increase oxygen and ferts to the roots. Water wil be heated to encourage root growth.

I will be testing for leaks sometime in evening.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

EXCELLENT! I had a very similar system. What will the plants be in?

Make sure to have a well thought out water change system.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Art, is this the system you had large swords growing?

The water change is the only part I left out. lol. Good thing I went with softpipe from the pump. I will just pump it out of the reservior while freshwater goes in to the tub.

It took me over an hour to fix all the leaks. 

I am trying 2 tub of stems in the substrate and 2 tub of heavy root feeders in pots.

If the stems setup fail, I will switch them over to heavy root feeders.

I am having some issues with the microspray system. It is coming out like rain drops. If it becomes too much of a hassle, I will replace them with hydroponic mister next year.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Here are the photos of the setup. 3 of the tubs are turned off until I get the external dome or internal domes build.

The micro spray didn't turn out the way I expected. I want it to be more of a mist than inconsistent raindrops.

I am using 1 teaspoon of hydroponic ferts. It will be slowly increase as plants grow and more tubs are turn on. The recommanded dosage is 1 - 1 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water. 

Total volume of this setup is approx at 15-20 gallon.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That looks awesome EDGE, now I've got something to aspire to.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks, Phil. That was some fast replying.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, that was the setup but I also had Crypts in there.

They do sell mist nozzles that you can install that will create a nice mist. I just used plastic covering to keep the humidity high. 

I also used a float system rather than go with any type of soil. This allowed for better control of nutrients and uptake by the plants.

Your's looks good. What are you trying to grow?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Very cool indeed edgeeeeee 

Art, what did you use to drive the misters? I am setting one up as well LOL.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Misters are powered by residential water pressure and the use of a solenoid. I only used the mister on my seedling trays though.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Mostly swords. I am going to cross pollinate some of them in the future. I will add more crypts to the system once I have everything sorted out. Stem plants might go in if they do well in a substrate base system. I will fill a tub with 1.5" of substrate and have a spraybar moving water right at the surface. 

I have an irrigation valve setup at the side of the house. The problem is keeping the setup there. It is in a very inconvenient location. The valve is going to be use for misting to cool the system during summer. 

The microspray in the setup was design as a way to add moving water to the roots.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

update from tub1 and new setup of tub2.

Plants have been moved around, but the redflame in the front right is still in the same position.

I ran into some problems with nozzle not spraying the way they should be. Some pots didn't get any water.

Nutrients have been incrase to 4 teaspoon of hydroponic ferts, 
and a follow up of 12 ppm NO3, 3 ppm of PO4, and 5 ml of trace 3-4 days after. 

The mixture for trace is 1 tablespoon plantex+B and 1 tablespoon of MgSO4 to 500 ml of water.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

close up of plants


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Quick update on the 3 plants shown.

I am having a little problem getting some of the plants rooted in the other pot.


----------

